# How...



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Ladies, my girlfriend loves the outdoors. She is a crack shot with a bow, and has hunted upland game birds with her father in the past. She will be accompanying my kids and I this weekend for the youth hunt...

So tell me; Is it possible to get a woman who says, "I could never shoot a deer" to try it? How many of you ladies here that enjoy hunting now have said something like this in the past? What changed your minds?

I just think it would be great for her experience and understand the passion.

<----<<<


----------



## Pine Needle (Aug 21, 2006)

I never thought I could shoot a deer either. I think what changed my mind was helping my husband process his deer every year. That and we have 3 boys to feed. I look at deer as meat on the table instead of a cute furry critter. My mouth salivates just thinking about it. :evil:


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

Did not think that my neice could drop the hammer on a deer either. She was alwaysI took her out figuring it would be be just a nice sit in the woods with her. Wrong, she put a nice hit on a 4 point and it was all smiles from the time she woke up till the time she had a bigger smile after she harvested the buck.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

When I was younger, I never thought I could kill anything either.

I guess if you have someone in your life that educates you, and makes the outdoors and hunting a great experience for you, eventually, you'll want to do it yourself instead of just being a spectator. For some, but maybe not for all though. I guess I wouldn't put any pressure on her, if she wants to try to take a deer, I'm sure she'll let you know. Just make sure she knows that you'll help her out if that's something she wants.
Good luck!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Joe, 

I was faced with the same dilema with my daughter. She's a dead eye with her bow, and loves to shoot guns. Took her hunting, she did excellent and was hard core with the hunts. However, when opportunity knocked, she just couldn't do it. Some us woman have it in us and some just don't. 
But, at least my daughter is still my little Steelhead chrome addict and won't skip a beat when it comes time to chase steel with mom. 
All you can do is encourage her and let her know if and when she is ready you will be more than happy to take her. Until then, just enjoy the outdoors and your bird hunting with her. 

Good luck and happy hunting


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

Coax her into going deer hunting but tell her she doesn't have to shoot if she doesn't want to. She just might see a deer and get all excited and want to shoot it. I never though I'd want to shoot a deer in a million years... then my husband (boyfried at the time) grilled up a tender loin and I loved it. So I took hunters saftey and went out deer hunting. Saw a huge buck my first time out, was too nervous to shoot at it, been hooked ever since.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Thank you ladies! I think the "low pressure, coax her to sit in the woods and don't shoot unless you want to" method is the way to go. I might throw in "if you help me fill the freezer I will have more time to spend with you...?  

<----<<<


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

LOL....Good luck.


----------



## bilili_3 (Feb 21, 2001)

I hunted deer the first time four years ago with a gun and feel that was an easier way to start. Just point and shoot. I grew up on a farm in a hunting family, which helped but I was not sure how I would handle killing a deer. I had heard horror stories of bow hunters spining? a deer and having the animal thrash about growning and moaning. I know a few guys who no longer hunt after such an experience. Now I am bow hunting for the first time this year and although I am very excited (I like the close up and personal of bow) I still am shutting out of my head all those stories ...


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

Well, if she hunts with you then you would be spending more time together... good luck!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Bunny said:


> Well, if she hunts with you then you would be spending more time together... good luck!


Very good point! In fact, I ran it by her yesterday. I said, "You know if you just sat in the woods with your bow you could watch things like squirrells, *****, eagles, cyote, and bocats". She said "ohhhhh I'd love to see a bobcat, how often do you see them?" .... I went on to say if you see a deer you could decide at that time to shoot it or not. I said look at it this way "... I want to take two deer for the freezer. If you help we might get it done in half the time and I wouldn't have to go hunting as much...." 
Within a short period of time she was already saying that she just wanted to watch and learn how to gut out her deer, but she definitely will help me drag it out! 
Soooooooo, this may be working. In any case, if she ever does take up hunting and we can spend more time together in the woods as well as out; I will be a happy man..



bilili_3 said:


> I had heard horror stories ........ I am very excited (I like the close up and personal of bow) I still am shutting out of my head all those stories ...


Just the fact that you desire to do it right will make you pay attention to details. As hunters that is about all we can do. That is why we tune and practice with our bows, study deer anatomy, and take only the highest percentage shots. Unexplainable things will continue to happen. Deer will continue to react to shots. Anyone with a bad experience should realize that in the end our hunting of the resource actually improves its chance for a healthy survival. We really are the ultimate conservationists. 

<----<<<


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Very well said JoeArcher.


----------

